# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم MXBOX  UPDATE V8 – GEVEY 4S UNLOCKER with internal phone menu

## mohamed73

*UPDATE V8 – 4S unlocker with internal phone menu.*   *We are happy to announce a new update for 
your GEVEY SIM (ALL IN ONE - updatable)*     *To use the latest update you need to download also *  *the new Online Update Client version 1.4 from here:*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        *INFO:*  *- Now GEVEY has a built in menu. *  *- Using this menu you programs the code 
(MCC & MNC) of your initial iPhone 4S network. *  *- This way you can use  your Gevey with different 
iPhone 4S providers without reprogramming*  *this settings on your computer using GEVEY DONGLE. *  *- You can find the STK  Menu here in 
Menu-> Settings-> Phone-> SIM Applications. *  *- The  menu should be compatible with most of the existing simcards * *but there  are some cards on witch the menu is not working.*  *- After the “Unlock Menu” title you can see a number like (310410)
this  number* *represents the MCC and MNC with what your 
GEVEY is programmed to  work. *  *- The first 3 numbers are the MCC and the last 3 are the MNC. * *By  default this is AT&T ( MCC: 310 and MNC:410 ). *  *- This feature is very useful when you need to know for sure 
that your GEVEY* *is correctly  configured for your iPhone 4S.*    *The menu options are:*   *A. “Enter 112 mode”  
- with start the unlocking process*    *B. “Auto mode”  
- Works similar with Update V7, 
the menu will appear after you insert the card. 
- If “Auto mode” has a star in front of it (“*Auto mode”) 
this means Auto mode is active and if you wish you can deactivate it*    *C. Most used networks  
– Will display a list with the most common 15 networks, 
so you can easily select them*    *D. Custom MCC&MNC 
– is to be used if your iPhone 4S network is not  found in the list of networks. 
- the MCC of the network must be 3  characters, the MNC must be also 3 characters 
– if your network has only  2 characters MNC then you can add a 0 as the third character*    *The unlock procedure using UPDATE V8:*   *1. Update your GEVEY with Update V8.*  *2. Insert GEVEY ALL IN ONE and your simcard into iPhone 4S.*  *3. Go to the phone menu and select your network and 
then press Enter 112 mode.*  *4. Wait until you can see a message on your screen. 
Select Accept.*  *5. Wait until you can see the signal bars 
(and sometimes the EDGE  or 3G).* * If the signal bar is not appearing then you can try to manually  
select** the network and the continue with the next steps.*  *6. Call 112, or any available emergency number 
(if there than 1 call  the one that won’t get you fined). *  *Wait until the call is answered (hopefully by the robot).*  *You are now connected and go fast to the next  step.*  *7. While connected, take out the SIM. *  *Wait until the No Simcard  message is displayed, press OK and 
then put the SIMCARD and GEVEY ALL IN  ONE back.*  *8. Wait until the No SIM message is replaced by 
the network  signal bars and hang up.*  *9. Press the call button again and call 112. 
Wait until a connection is made then hang up.*   *- This step is especially important if you want the phone to function 100%  correctly.*  *- Other solutions on the market don’t tell you of this very  very important trick*  *
! Alternatively you can wait until the first 112  call closes automatically !*   *10. Wait few seconds and check if your data connection is also active. * *If you have a data connection of course.*    *IPHONE 4S unlocking DONE !*      *This for endusers who do not have resellers in their countries 
or 
reseller in that country is selling GEVEY SIM (ALL IN ONE) 
too expensive from original price.*     *GEVEY SIM (ALL IN ONE - UPDATABLE) + GEVEY Dongle
with FREE SHIPPING by REGISTERED AIR MAIL (delivery time 1 to 5 weeks, depend on your country postal services)* 
__________________________________________________     *5 pcs GEVEY SIM (ALL IN ONE - UPDATABLE) + 1 GEVEY Dongle 
with FREE SHIPPING by AIR MAIL**
29 USD*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
__________________________________________________     *10 pcs GEVEY SIM (ALL IN ONE - UPDATABLE) + 1 GEVEY Dongle 
with FREE SHIPPING by AIR MAIL**
49 USD*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
__________________________________________________     *20 pcs GEVEY SIM (ALL IN ONE - UPDATABLE) + 1 GEVEY Dongle 
with FREE SHIPPING by AIR MAIL**
90 USD*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
__________________________________________________     *30 pcs GEVEY SIM (ALL IN ONE - UPDATABLE) + 1 GEVEY Dongle 
with FREE SHIPPING by AIR MAIL**
129 USD*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
__________________________________________________     *40 pcs GEVEY SIM (ALL IN ONE - UPDATABLE) + 1 GEVEY Dongle 
with FREE SHIPPING by AIR MAIL**
165 USD*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
__________________________________________________     *50 pcs GEVEY SIM (ALL IN ONE - UPDATABLE) + 1 GEVEY Dongle 
with FREE SHIPPING by AIR MAIL**
199 USD*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
__________________________________________________     *100 pcs GEVEY SIM (ALL IN ONE - UPDATABLE) + 1 GEVEY Dongle 
with FREE SHIPPING by AIR MAIL**
349 USD*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
__________________________________________________  
BR,
Manole

----------


## tifaa

*شكرا على المتابعة*

----------

